# First motorhome in 30 years!



## anotherspace (Jul 31, 2019)

Greetings from Pembrokeshire. Whenever we have the time and inclination, we'll be hitting the road with 2 daughters and 3 dogs. Have literally just joined you - will be looking for wild camping suggestions in the Sheffield area for when we go and see our eldest at uni.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Forresbroons (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello and welcome aboard 

I'm sure there will be people along with suggestions near Sheffield but, to begin with, see if there's anything useful on the POI Map... you can tick just the boxes that apply to filter things down a bit. 

Hope you enjoy the forum... and have fun on your travels :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## jeffmossy (Jul 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum :have fun:


----------



## jeanette (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------

